# Rainbow Snakeheads-Channa bleheri



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone seen any in their local lfs in berks,surrey,hants area? I know wildwoods have them but was hoping not to travel too far.Also looking for Colosemus assellus puffers.Anyone keep either of these species?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

*Colomesus asellus* (sp) :whistling2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah,real helpful......


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

not seen any for a while dude. I ordered mine in from europe. there's loads floating around on the continent but not so many in the UK as far as I know. Wildwoods is the only place I know of that has them. Give wholesale tropicals a ring. Usually have a decent selection of oddballs. Or go on tropicalfishfinder.com and look up the species. It will list the shops that stock them at the moment


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm sure porton pet and aquatics centre near salisbury had some.

Either that, or it was Channa micropeltes. :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

The snakeheads are in Parkers in Iron Acton, Yate/Bristol way. They have a lot of nice stuff in at the moment, but a lot (most) of the snakeheads are reserved. So hurry up. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

lol my sister is called Channa


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Only seen them at wildwoods and warf aquatics


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

try Tropical Fish Finder.co.uk - The ultimate UK fish keeping resource for all types of tropical and marine fish, including fish books, articles, fish shops, fish clubs and more. and type channa in to the search bar and youll come across pages of different snakeheads find bleheri click on it and you should come across shops that will deliver theyre quite easy to find
allso you could try Aquarist Classified Adverts. Buy, Sell and Swap Classified Advertisments: Tropical Fish, Marine, Inverts, Malawi and Tanganyikan Cichlids, Discus, Koi, Tanks & Equipment. type channa in there too


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sure it's not going to help, but my Rainbow Snakehead was the best fish I ever kept!
I used to work at Maidenhead Aquatics, Colomesus puffers came up on the lists fairly often, Rainbow Snakeheads occasionally. Maybe call them and ask if they can keep their eyes open for you?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks,i have asked my local branch as i know them well.Tanks about ready now so i shall start looking more.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

As above, Wharf aquatics in Pinxton have some, bit of a trek I know. It might be a bit blasphemous but I find my local Maidenhead aquatics ( Wyvale garden centre) pretty good at getting stuff in for reasonable money, they have quite a few now. dont know if there is one near you


----------

